# The Active Denial System



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 30, 2007)

Another case of over sensitivity. Today, the Pentagon rejected the deployment of the Active Denial System to Iraq. Basically it sits on top of a Humvee or similar platform and is used for crowd/riot control. It emits a non-lethal ray that essentially makes you feel like you're on fire. The Pentagon rejected it saying that is might be viewed as a "torture device." Total bs if you ask me, considering people wouldn't get killed since its NON-LETHAL. Check out the excerpt below, and you will get the idea and be able to form your own opinion. Personally, I would rather be zapped by that thing as opposed to having my body pumped full of lead. But that's just me.....

*



Military leaders repeatedly and urgently requested -- and were denied -- the device, which uses energy beams instead of bullets and lets soldiers break up unruly crowds without firing a shot. 

Click to expand...

*Kind of ironic that the people sitting at desks in air conditioned buildings are making the call. I mean, who do these *ground commanders* think they are?




> *It's a ray gun that neither kills nor maims, but the Pentagon has refused to deploy it out of concern that the weapon itself might be seen as a torture device. *
> 
> *Perched on a Humvee or a flatbed truck, the Active Denial System gives people hit by the invisible beam the sense that their skin is on fire. They move out of the way quickly and without injury. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2007)

Retards!! besides it looks really cool too.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Aug 31, 2007)

Denying this device because it could be viewed as torture is tantamount to saying is preferable to kill people.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 31, 2007)

Torture device?  Please.  Those folks don't seem to understand what "torture" or torture devices are...perhaps they should talk to some of our POWs.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2007)

I hate all this PC BS, we are loosing ground in this war because of it!

Time to harden the fuck up.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ah ha!  We might use an airborne version of the system 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,534833,00.html


----------

